

Legendary TaskPaper Returns to the App Store New Application from Ukraine - Tavor3
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id989912345?ls=1&mt=8

======
gsm77
The original TaskPaper does not work on iOS 8 Your application works on ios
7-8 ???

~~~
Tavor3
yes, works

